# Emotions project



## jman08 (Apr 29, 2010)

One of my friends showed me an assignment they have to do for a painting class.  It was using texture and colors on six separate canvases to create a feeling of six emotions (joy, anger, surprise, trust, grief, and fear).  The project sounds quite interesting to me, so I thought I might try to do the same project with photography.  I was wondering if people had any suggestions on how to do it.  Should I try to capture these emotions from one type or one specific subject? What do you think I should shoot?


----------



## pbelarge (Apr 29, 2010)

Hello jman and welcome to the forum.

What kind of photography do you usually shoot?
I would try my hand at shooting the 6 emotions in relation to the type of photography I shoot.


----------



## Sbuxo (Apr 29, 2010)

That sounds interesting, I think you should go ahead do the same with textures and colors through photography.
Example: 
Suprise- a pinata's moment of bursting with candy & confetti
Trust would be harder, but that would be the nice challenge of it all.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Apr 29, 2010)

I can appreciate your being a bit overwhelmed by the idea of this project (not an easy one) but would it mean much if the ideas are not yours?

Now, artists look for and find inspiration in a lot of different places but that is a bit different from straight out asking for an idea. You will express an idea much better if it comes from you and that usually results in a much better photo. Or, as in this case, series of photos.

Look at a a whole bunch of photos (and drawings and paintings too for that matter), see what they make you feel, then let yourself be inspired into creating an image of your own.

And, no, it may not be easy but easy is not usually the most interesting. Good luck with the project. And make sure and let us see what you come up with.


----------



## MGriff240 (Apr 29, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Hello jman and welcome to the forum.
> 
> What kind of photography do you usually shoot?
> I would try my hand at shooting the 6 emotions in relation to the type of photography I shoot.



^^^This. :thumbup:

I would suggest using only one subject to convey all six emotions. It would be much more powerful that way.

Definitely an interesting idea though...I might have to try this one out myself.


----------

